# Need help in NY



## EMINNYS (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey guys..... I recently started on a project, and unfortunately the local BI is really making things difficult. I will start a thread on that when the project is over. The question I have tonight is ......Has anyone run into a situation in NY where they where required to use 2X6's for framing out a finished basement for purposes of insulation? I have done many finished basements with permits and always framed the walls with 2X4's and then insulated with R-15. Never been a problem. As always.....Thanks in advance.......


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

EMINNYS said:


> Hey guys..... I recently started on a project, and unfortunately the local BI is really making things difficult. I will start a thread on that when the project is over. The question I have tonight is ......Has anyone run into a situation in NY where they where required to use 2X6's for framing out a finished basement for purposes of insulation? I have done many finished basements with permits and always framed the walls with 2X4's and then insulated with R-15. Never been a problem. As always.....Thanks in advance.......


If you're referring to Fiberglass insulation then there's alot better methods. There's been threads on insulating a basement on here. 
Sorry, not from NY.


----------



## EMINNYS (Nov 29, 2010)

Craftsman Jay said:


> If you're referring to Fiberglass insulation then there's alot better methods. There's been threads on insulating a basement on here.
> Sorry, not from NY.


 
Thanks anyway, but I wasnt looking for insulation tecniques just the 2X ?question......


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

EMINNYS said:


> Hey guys..... I recently started on a project, and unfortunately the local BI is really making things difficult. I will start a thread on that when the project is over. The question I have tonight is ......Has anyone run into a situation in NY where they where required to use 2X6's for framing out a finished basement for purposes of insulation? I have done many finished basements with permits and always framed the walls with 2X4's and then insulated with R-15. Never been a problem. As always.....Thanks in advance.......


no, as long as you meet the r-value required by local code it doesn't matter what the wall thickness is.

Maybe with standard bat insulation you need 5 1/2 inches, but there are ways around it.....spray foam, dense bats, etc.....nothing that requires 2x6 framing.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

Ask the BI for the reference n the code that requires the 2x6 framing.

i think he is confused. he may be thinking it has to be 2x6 to get the required r value.


----------



## EMINNYS (Nov 29, 2010)

Framer53 said:


> Ask the BI for the reference n the code that requires the 2x6 framing.
> 
> i think he is confused. he may be thinking it has to be 2x6 to get the required r value.


 
As I said this is a difficult building inspector.....3 weeks to get the permit, and everytime I have went in to inquire I have never got a call back. Come back in 2 days is what they usually tell me..... Lots of fun.:furious::furious:


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I too would ask to see code reference for the 2X6's. Otherwise it may be worth your time to speak with an engineer and even have him/her give you stamped plans showing 2X4's will carry what load may be there if the BI is trying to enforce a load issue. I do not know about where you are but here the BI's think they can trump the engineers plans because they think they know more, none of the BI's here even have any training in building trades no less a degree in engineering.


----------



## wellbuilt home (Oct 22, 2007)

11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## wellbuilt home (Oct 22, 2007)

I don't think there is a code on insulation for a existing basement remodel. 
I use 4" steel studs with 6" insulation just off the wall .
But will use PS or r13 if i need the space . 

In your case you could just have a engineer spec the constitution method . work up a res check .
I know on a exterior wall in a unsheathed area you wont pass inspection with R21 in 2x4 wall but in a basement ( pashley under ground) block work with a air space has R value . 
The guy just isn't interpreting the code wright . 
What town is the job in ? John


----------



## TheSidingGuy (Jan 25, 2008)

yes, What town is it in.


----------



## EMINNYS (Nov 29, 2010)

woodchuck2 said:


> I too would ask to see code reference for the 2X6's. Otherwise it may be worth your time to speak with an engineer and even have him/her give you stamped plans showing 2X4's will carry what load may be there if the BI is trying to enforce a load issue. I do not know about where you are but here the BI's think they can trump the engineers plans because they think they know more, none of the BI's here even have any training in building trades no less a degree in engineering.


 
Woodchuck.....There is no load issue, all of the walls are partitions. I have heard that this BI does exactly that....tries to trump the engineer. I just really dont want to ask, because it will take 3 days. My insulation guy says R-15 which means 2X4.


----------



## EMINNYS (Nov 29, 2010)

wellbuilt home said:


> I don't think there is a code on insulation for a existing basement remodel.
> I use 4" steel studs with 6" insulation just off the wall .
> But will use PS or r13 if i need the space .
> 
> ...


 
Blooming Grove................Oh and BI is a she


----------



## wellbuilt home (Oct 22, 2007)

O ya , Ive done some big jobs in BG . 
If the plan was singed off with 2x4 walls and r15 she should have much to say .
Ive done 3 large jobs in the town (off 208) 2 story addition with full add-a-level . 
she didn't know what to look at first . 
she looked around and left . 
All the inspectors in the small towns are part time around here . 
washingtonville is the same way . John


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

EMINNYS said:


> Blooming Grove................Oh and BI is a she


Ask her for the reference in the code that shows that. She won't be able to produce.

Is she the chief or does she have a supervisor?


----------



## EMINNYS (Nov 29, 2010)

Framer53 said:


> Ask her for the reference in the code that shows that. She won't be able to produce.
> 
> Is she the chief or does she have a supervisor?


 
Chief and lets you know it.


----------



## EMINNYS (Nov 29, 2010)

wellbuilt home said:


> O ya , Ive done some big jobs in BG .
> If the plan was singed off with 2x4 walls and r15 she should have much to say .
> Ive done 3 large jobs in the town (off 208) 2 story addition with full add-a-level .
> she didn't know what to look at first .
> ...


 
John,

I have worked with most of the Bis in the small towns here in OC. Nothing like this.. Most of them are a pleasure to work with and are expeditious with everything you ask for... Not this time...


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

Do you live in the town?

Even if you don't, a call to the town supervisor might speed things along.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

By the way, did you call her and ask for the code reference. I would like to know what she comes up with....


----------



## EMINNYS (Nov 29, 2010)

Framer,

I am holding out hope that things get better, and that I do not have to go to the town supervisor. I will let you guys know what she says when I hear....


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

not so far as where I am from in NY,,, what does sound odd to me is that the BI didn't recomend steel stud members....:blink: 

B,


----------



## EMINNYS (Nov 29, 2010)

OK, so I finally asked her today, and I was told that I am fine with 2X4 walls and R-15. I also asked her if she was going to want fireblocking at the top plates(like the BI in the next town over requires) and she said "thats ridiculous" why would anyone want that.... Anyway......Thanks for the info!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

EMINNYS said:


> OK, so I finally asked her today, and I was told that I am fine with 2X4 walls and R-15.


So did she ever say in the first place that you needed 2x6's, or were you just trying to do a bit of a pre-emptive strike?


----------



## EMINNYS (Nov 29, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> So did she ever say in the first place that you needed 2x6's, or were you just trying to do a bit of a pre-emptive strike?


 
Preemptive in that another contractor(who had previously dealt with her) told me that she would require that. Thats why I wanted to be prepared when I asked......


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

WNYcarpenter said:


> no, as long as you meet the r-value required by local code it doesn't matter what the wall thickness is.
> 
> Maybe with standard bat insulation you need 5 1/2 inches, but there are ways around it.....spray foam, dense bats, etc.....nothing that requires 2x6 framing.


I framed condos years ago for Hovnanian. All the perimeter walls were 2X4.
It made better economic sense to install higher R rated windows/doors than to buy 2X6 lumber for the outside walls.
I never got the hang of walking 2X6 plates let alone 2X4"s.


----------



## woodman53 (May 31, 2010)

Framer53 said:


> Ask the BI for the reference n the code that requires the 2x6 framing.
> 
> i think he is confused. he may be thinking it has to be 2x6 to get the required r value.


 and he is right..you need 2x6 to get the 19 R value that code requires..if you have a 2x4 and put 15 R value you end up with 13 R because of the 31/2" of insulation:thumbsup:


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

woodman53 said:


> and he is right..you need 2x6 to get the 19 R value that code requires..if you have a 2x4 and put 15 R value you end up with 13 R because of the 31/2" of insulation:thumbsup:


In the basement??????:no:


----------



## iMP Contracting (Apr 2, 2011)

EMINNYS said:


> Hey guys..... I recently started on a project, and unfortunately the local BI is really making things difficult. I will start a thread on that when the project is over. The question I have tonight is ......Has anyone run into a situation in NY where they where required to use 2X6's for framing out a finished basement for purposes of insulation? I have done many finished basements with permits and always framed the walls with 2X4's and then insulated with R-15. Never been a problem. As always.....Thanks in advance.......


In some basement jobs I painted the whole interior foundation and ceiling with a ceramic based paint called super therm. Its equivelant to an R19 fiberglass insulation. Some inspctors out here love it after reading up on it. Alot of people don't even know about it. Great for sound proofing too.


----------

